# Shear Pins



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Don't forget to keep a few on hand! Broke a shear pin (bolt) on my craftsman 46" blower today. Used the last one I had to replace it. I'll need to pick up some more. I thought it might be a good time to remind everyone else to do the same. Another thing would be to coat them with grease before installing them. This one was stuck pretty good. I finally drilled it out!


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

I broke one on the Honda today also. Luckily I bought a few last year. Sure would like to find another source though. Don't remember what the price was, but I know they were a little on the expensive side at the dealer.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

HA HA Usually when you break your last one, you have just started to blow snow on a holiday weekend


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good thought.. ive got a few extras.. have never needed one.. but when needed they are priceless..


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

My 3pt blower uses two differen't size sheer bolts. I broke one today while plowing. First time in 2 years. I got 2 in my jacket and 8 more in the tool box of the tractor. 

Could you believe that a news paper could jam a fan and break a sheer bolt. I didn't think so. I figured the toy truck I hit in one customer's driveway would have.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by itsgottobegreen _
> *
> I figured the toy truck I hit in one customer's driveway would have. *


I could picture it now, the little kid crying and all red faced because his toy got chomped to bits.....:furious: 

Ducati


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my snow blower on my 212 holds 5 replacement bolts


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I replaced my first a month or so ago. What did I hit? nothing. I was pulling the bolt to lube the shaft, and it was so rusted it snapped. I have to get more though. The unit came with two, and with using that one, I am down to one. My Mom's uses the same size, and if I got any for her, they would get lost, so I think I will get a handfull, and keep them in my tool box, for bolth of us.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

I had the 2 extra shear pins that came with the Sears 46” 
blower put safely away if I needed them. But after I read 
your post I started thinking about the 24” MTD walk behind 
After a 45 min. search, they were nowhere to be found. 
So today I ordered some for the walk behind.

BTW, with regard to frozen shear pins, while looking through 
the MTD booklet for the pin part numbers, I ran across a 
paragraph that tells you to remove, lubricate and reinstall 
the shear pins at the end of every season.

Thanks, if it weren’t for your post I would have completely 
forgotten about the MTD pins, and never oiled the pins at
season’s end.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *BTW, with regard to frozen shear pins, while looking through
> the MTD booklet for the pin part numbers, I ran across a
> paragraph that tells you to remove, lubricate and reinstall
> ...



Thats what I was doing when mine broke. All the years I have had this I have done NOTHING, but one or two oil changes to it. REALY just hammerd it into the ground. So this year I went through the book, and did it all. Works good also.


----------

